
Google open sources gVisor, a sandboxed container runtime - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-open-sources-gvisor-a-sandboxed-container-runtime/
======
frogperson
Sounds promising, but the readme says it can't currently be used with
elasticsearch, nginx, or postgres. That's going to rule out alot of
environments.

